
Make any language “typed”, by changing your project structure - harryvederci
https://github.com/harryvederci/nothing-to-see-here/blob/master/content/idea_make_any_language_typed.md
======
necovek
It's very ugly, but not crazy. Unfortunately, it misses the point: typing is
about having an automated tool report on type incompatibilities. No convention
can fix that because you can easily not follow it (accidentally or otherwise).

I would guess that in JavaScript you can get to a point similar to Python of
old with Zope3 Interfaces, without needing to resort to a precompiler (though
Python's decorator syntax makes thing nicer).

------
harryvederci
I couldn't sleep. Let me know if this is crazy or beautiful.

